# Weeping moss



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm somewhat new to the DFW area, I've been into planted tanks for years but just recently had the time to set up a tank since I moved out here. Back where I used to live I had an awesome shrimp tank with low light low maintenance plants including mosses. My favorite moss was weeping and I had a sweet piece of driftwood that was covered with it and it looked awesome. I wish I had kept the moss, because I haven't been able to get any weeping moss like it since. I've bought "weeping moss" but it ends up just being java or some other type of moss that isn't like what I wanted. Does anyone in this group have any legit weeping moss? I think I uploaded a picture of what I want it to look like but if it didn't work send me a pm and I'll clarify.

Thanks all


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Richard or Amanda maybe alex too. would be my guess as to has weeping moss, or know how to get true weeping moss.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

How can I get in touch with them?

Do they regularly check this forum?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're free, try to come to our next meeting on Saturday 17 September. There is a thread about the meeting in this forum. Richard and Alex are likely to be at the meeting. Post what you are looking for in the meeting thread, and ask CrownMan to send you the address of the meeting.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Michael said:


> If you're free, try to come to our next meeting on Saturday 17 September. There is a thread about the meeting in this forum. Richard and Alex are likely to be at the meeting. Post what you are looking for in the meeting thread, and ask CrownMan to send you the address of the meeting.
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Thanks,

I will definitely do that. I should be in town next weekend.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Alex and richard for the most time get on regularly. more or likely will see Richard in the morning at the TCA auction. I'll see if he has weeping moss, and tell him to bring it to the meeting if he does.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> Alex and richard for the most time get on regularly. more or likely will see Richard in the morning at the TCA auction. I'll see if he has weeping moss, and tell him to bring it to the meeting if he does.


Awesome,

I appreciate that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI bender, I did see Richard(Rich v) at the auction if I remember right he did say he had some, and would be a little bit to the meeting. speaking of moss, what glue works to glue it to driftwood? google said super glue gel with cyanocrylite (Spelling?) I got lock tite super glue gel hope thats the right one.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> HI bender, I did see Richard(Rich v) at the auction if I remember right he did say he had some, and would be a little bit to the meeting. speaking of moss, what glue works to glue it to driftwood? google said super glue gel with cyanocrylite (Spelling?) I got lock tite super glue gel hope thats the right one.


Hi Fishyjoe24,

So I've super glued moss to driftwood before but I didn't like how you could see the glue on the driftwood. I typically use invisible fishing line or black or brown cotton thread. The fishing line eventually gets covered up by the moss but the cotton thread just eventually rots away with the moss staying attached. The weeping moss I've had in the past attached pretty well but some other types don't attach so well to driftwood so you may have to try a few different methods to see what works for you and your moss.

Thanks for getting back to me about the weeping moss, I will definitely have to come to the meeting.

-BenderBendingRodriguez


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

benderisawesome said:


> Hi Fishyjoe24,
> 
> So I've super glued moss to driftwood before but I didn't like how you could see the glue on the driftwood. I typically use invisible fishing line or black or brown cotton thread. The fishing line eventually gets covered up by the moss but the cotton thread just eventually rots away with the moss staying attached. The weeping moss I've had in the past attached pretty well but some other types don't attach so well to driftwood so you may have to try a few different methods to see what works for you and your moss.
> 
> ...


you're welcome. it's christmas moss I'm wanting to put it on spiderwood. I bought a 27g cube from fish gallery and trying to aquascape it. along with some other tanks.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone have a lead on weeping moss? I couldn't make it the last club meeting where I thought I might be able to find some. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

